# Not shifting



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I had this on mine when it was about four or five months old. First happened to my wife - and both the dealer and I thought she'd banged the shifter into manual mode. 

It set a code - but I don't remember it. 

Then it happened to me. And then again. All times after a bone cold startup. It would shift to second - but then no more. Shutting down the car and letting it sit a minute before restart cleared the problem every time. 

Dealership called TAC and they instructed a change of the TCM. The change was made and I've not had a recurrence in 18 months.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Ashokan1 said:


> I had a weird experience about a week ago driving in stop and go traffic in a suburban area with a maximum speed of about 40 mph. After a traffic light the car didn't shift out of first although the shifter was in "D" Drive NOT manual mode. I thought maybe something bumped the shifter but all was clear. The car wouldn't shift out of first unless I manually shifted. It would drive up to about 4K RPM's with no shift. We were in a modest hilly area but nothing too steep. This happened about three times in a few minutes so I pulled over, turned off the car, and restarted. Never happened again. No code, no problems since. Any thoughts?


Hello Ashokan1,

Very sorry for the unexpected experience! If you need to bring this to the dealership's attention let me know. I would be more than happy to get in touch with them on your behalf. Just send us a over a private message! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Never happened to me in 132K miles.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I know this is the diesel forum but the 1.4T auto will hold gears longer on ANY hill grades even with very light throttle input, typically if that lower gear isn't necessary I need to ease off the throttle slightly more to force the shift. This isn't the diesel with gobs of torque either, so in most instances the trans is probably being smarter than the driver keeping it in the gear with more power available. 

The difference can be pretty drastic, say typically on a flat road the transmission shifts are 2500-2800RPM with your normal light throttle input, it may hold the gear until 4000RPM+ on even a slight grade with that same throttle input.


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes I thought it might be the grade even though it was slight. It hasn't happened since so we're just keeping an eye out for it. Thanks Patsy for the offer and I'll keep it in mind if we need to contact the dealer.


----------

